# Was sollte ich alles bei Gentoo regelmäßig sichern?

## Flasher

Hallo!

Bisher war mein Client eine reine Windows-Kiste, aber ich bin schon seit Wochen dabei, einen sanften Umstieg durchzuführen und bilde deshalb die von mir unter Windows über die Jahre aufgebaute Konfiguration auf Linux um.

Und da steht jetzt als nächtes der Punkt Backup auf dem Plan:

Ich pflege es bisher so, dass mein Client auf meinem Server (eine 24/7 Maschine unter Linux) beim herunterfahren ausgewählt Verzeichnisse per robocopy auf einen samba-share spiegelt.

Da meine gesamten "großen Datenbestände" sowieso auf dem Server liegen, war es bisher unter Windows eigentlich nicht notwendig außer den "eigenen Dateien" und ein paar Programmkonfiguration viel zu sichern.

Unter Linux soll aber alles natürlich besser werden   :Razz: 

Folgende Situation: Ich habe im Client ein Raid 0 am laufen (3ware Raidcontroller) um mehr performance aus dem System zu kitzeln. Nachteil natürlich, dass die Gefahr eines Datenverlusts extrem ansteigt.

Deshalb würde ich mein Gentoo-System gerne so sichern, dass ich es möglichst schnell wieder herstellen kann, falls es wirklich mal zu einem Festplattenausfall kommen sollte.

Was wäre hier alles zu sichern?

Ich vermute mal:

- home-Verzeichnis

- /etc komplett?

Was noch, damit ich meine Portage-Informationen behalte, welche Pakete, wie auf dem System installiert sind?

Für eure Hinweise bedanke ich mich schonmal im voraus!

Grüße,

Flasher

----------

## marc

/home und /etc sind die wichtigsten Daten, da sind die Benutzer- und die Systemweiten Konfigurationen geschrieben.

Damit du nicht immer alle Quellen herunter laden musst bei einer eventuellen Neuinstallation kannst du auch noch /usr/portage/distfiles sichern.

Backups (Image) kann man aber auch wunderbar mit Partimage machen.

Ich mache das mit einer Knoppix CD

----------

## Flasher

Wo ist denn gespeichert, welche Pakete installiert sind und ob sie explizit oder nur als Abhängigkeit installiert wurden?

Könnte ich dann (theoretisch gesehen) nur diese Files wieder auf das neu installierte System kopieren und ein emerge -uDN world machen und er würde mir alle Pakete wieder sauber installieren? Danach noch das etc durch mein Backup ersetzen und schon steht das System wieder?

Grüße,

Flasher

----------

## nikaya

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Stage4

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Custom_Stage4

http://blinkeye.ch/mediawiki/index.php/GNU/Linux_System_Backup_Script_%28stage4%29

----------

## Carlo

 *Flasher wrote:*   

> Was noch, damit ich meine Portage-Informationen behalte, welche Pakete, wie auf dem System installiert sind?

 

Abgesehen von /etc, /home bezüglich Portage /var/db und /var/lib/portage/ - oder besser /var komplett (Datenbanken, etc.).

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Flasher wrote:*   Was noch, damit ich meine Portage-Informationen behalte, welche Pakete, wie auf dem System installiert sind? 
> 
> Abgesehen von /etc, /home bezüglich Portage /var/db und /var/lib/portage/ - oder besser /var komplett (Datenbanken, etc.).

 

Ist das wirklich schlau?

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann sind dort doch auch sämtliche installierte Pakete verzeichnet. Wenn man nun also ein kopiertes /var auf ein neues System aufspielt, denkt Portage dann nicht, dass viel mehr installiert wäre, als es eigentlich der Fall ist?

Reicht es nicht, sich /var/lib/portage/world zu kopieren, um dessen Inhalt dann bei Gelegenheit an emerge zu übergeben?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *Carlo wrote:*    *Flasher wrote:*   Was noch, damit ich meine Portage-Informationen behalte, welche Pakete, wie auf dem System installiert sind? 
> 
> Abgesehen von /etc, /home bezüglich Portage /var/db und /var/lib/portage/ - oder besser /var komplett (Datenbanken, etc.). 
> 
> Reicht es nicht, sich /var/lib/portage/world zu kopieren, um dessen Inhalt dann bei Gelegenheit an emerge zu übergeben?

 

Da ist immer die Frage, was man will. Will man ein Minimal Backup (dann nur die World Datei) oder will man schnell wieder arbeiten? Dann würde ich sogar alles sichern. Wenn  du das mit dar machst, dann komprimiert er es sogar noch und du kannst es auf DVDs brennen inklusive dd_rescue, welches dir alles wiederherstellt.

Tobi

----------

## Carlo

@TheSmallOne: Was du sicherst und was du wiederherstellst sind zwei paar Schuhe. /var komplett zu sichern ist mir lieber, als selektiv vorzugehen, um später festzustellen, etwas übersehen zu haben. Bei einem sauber administrierten System reichen bezüglich der installierten Ebuilds sicher /etc und world.

----------

## hitachi

Stage 4 von blinkeye.ch fand ich schon extrem gut. Es ist auch interaktiv, so dass man selber wählen kann, was man benötigt. Dann kann man sich auch selber eine LiveCD mit dem eigenen System machen. Dann hat man sehr schnell wieder alles sobald man es benötigt.

/usr/portage/distfiles kann man auch speichern wenn man eine langsame Internetverbindung hat. Ich weiss aber nicht wieviel Sinn das macht. Es kommen so oft updates, dass nach einigen Monaten vermutlich nicht mehr viel zu gebrauchen ist. Ich selber lösche die bei mir immer wieder um Platz zu sparen.

----------

